# 1 Woche MTB-Urlaub - aber mit wem?



## lara79 (15. April 2010)

Kennt jemand Veranstalter, die organisierte (geführte) MTB-Touren in Deutschland anbieten? Ich habe noch acht Tage alten Urlaub, den ich bis Ende Mai nehmen muss. Leider ist eine geplante Reise vom Sportbund Bielefeld kurzfristig abgesagt worden, und jetzt suche ich Ersatz. Die Touren sollten nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein, denn ich möchte keine hm bolzen, sondern die Landschaft genießen. Harz oder Sauerland wären toll, Bayern ginge evtl. auch. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. April 2010)

..dann komm mich doch besuchenim schönen Fichtelgebirge
http://www.franken-aktivurlaub.de/MTB-Camps.40.0.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (15. April 2010)

Ab an den Gardasee zum BIKEfestival! Da kann frau auch allein hin und langweilt sich sicher nicht. Oder Du fährst dorthin, wo die nettesten ForumsuserInnen wohnen und unternimmst mit denen was. Im Haaaz und Sauerland kenne selbst ich einige wirklich nette Leute, die immer bereit sind, Dir ihr Hausrevier zu zeigen. Abends bist Du dann sicher auch nicht allein, da geht immer mal was zusammen. Eine FeWo oder ein Zimmer findet sich mit Unterstützung der Locals sicher leicht. Wofür gibt es das Forum schließlich?

Ansonsten würde ich mal in den DAV-Katalog schauen (online sind die freien Plätze angegeben).


----------



## mtb-ostharz (15. April 2010)

Also ich kann da auch was bieten, dass ist zwar im privaten Bereich, aber warum nicht, da bist du nicht alein, du siehst den schönen Ost Harz, ich habe 2 aus gesuchte Strcken (mittelmäßig) man muß ja nicht hetzen! Und man kann ja dann noch ein paar Strcken zusammen stellen (individuel)! Den Ost-Harz innerhalb von einer Woche kennenlernen, dass ist doch was! Du kannst dich auch auf meiner Seite mit ner Nachricht melden!


----------



## lara79 (15. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich mal in den DAV-Katalog schauen (online sind die freien Plätze angegeben).



Ja danke, das mit dem DAV ist ein guter Tipp, wusste garnicht, dass die auch MTB-Touren im Angebot haben. 

Übrigens an alle PN`er: Briefmarkensammlungen sind nicht mein Ding


----------



## nicole_s (15. April 2010)

Gardasee Bikefestival ist wirklich wärmstens zu empfehlen. Dort werden auch geführte Tagestouren angeboten - von Fahrtwind. Ein Veranstalter aus meiner bayerischen Ecke hier, mit denen bin ich auch schon eine Woche über die Alpen.. top organisiert, nette Guides, rundrum sehr guter Service, das macht Spass.
http://www.mtb-fahrtwind.de/cms/


----------



## mtb-ostharz (15. April 2010)

Welche Briefmarkensammlung, wer haten denn sowas noch, du etwa Lara.........?


----------



## Elfchen (15. April 2010)

schau mal hier
http://www.girlsridetoo.de/index.php?id=6
extra für Mädels.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2010)

lara79 schrieb:


> Übrigens an alle PN`er: Briefmarkensammlungen sind nicht mein Ding




  War ja klar...


----------



## Ede4711 (16. April 2010)

Schau dir mal diese Seite an: http://www.wandern-und-biken.de/

Uns gefällt es dort sehr gut und die Gegend ist super


----------



## Warnschild (16. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> War ja klar...



Nimms als Kompliment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred01 (16. April 2010)

Ede4711 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal diese Seite an: http://www.wandern-und-biken.de/
> 
> Sehr schön!


----------



## lara79 (16. April 2010)

Ede4711 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal diese Seite an: http://www.wandern-und-biken.de/
> 
> Uns gefällt es dort sehr gut und die Gegend ist super



Danke für den tollen Tipp!! Da fahr ich hin


----------



## Ede4711 (17. April 2010)

..na Lara dann viel Spaß in Willingen und Grüße an Volker (Chef)

Schreib doch ein paar Zeilen hier ins Forum wie es dir gefallen hat wenn du zurück bist


----------



## lara79 (5. Mai 2010)

Ede4711 schrieb:


> ..na Lara dann viel Spaß in Willingen und Grüße an Volker (Chef)
> 
> Schreib doch ein paar Zeilen hier ins Forum wie es dir gefallen hat wenn du zurück bist



Bin gerade zurück nach 6 Tagen Willingen. Zwischendrin etwas feucht und kalt, aber schön war´s! Nebenan hauste ein MTB-Trio aus Bochum, mit dem ich einige schöne Touren unternommen habe. Die Pension kann ich sehr empfehlen, auch wenn sie am WE oft mit lärmenden Holländern ausgebucht ist. Frühzeitige Reservierung ist Pflicht. Dafür ist es in der Woche dann um so ruhiger. 

Die Touren um Willingen bieten was für jeden Geschmack und sind sehr gut ausgeschildert. Ich fahr wieder hin!  Einen tollen Service bietet übrigens der Craftshop in Willingen, da gab´s am Sonntag vormittag schnell mal technische Nothilfe. Danke Klaus!


----------



## Ede4711 (21. Mai 2010)

.. na da lag ich doch mit meinem tipp völlig richtig

im juli sind wir auch wieder ein paar tage bei volker und christiane


michael


----------

